# Hey.. I need help with my plant



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi im devious, and i am tring to grow a miarjuana plant i just got one that sprouted so im gonna plant it. But the problem is is there is alot of people and houses and its gay! So i have this park right next to my house and its got some good spots and i need help finding the best way to camoflouge my plants and how to make it so rodents and stuff cant get in. Where i live theres only little rodents like coyotes, rabbits, possums, etc. So basically i need help on make my plant safe and camoflouged. lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

hey devious i may seem parinod but never i mean NEVER tell wear you live at only the state and what region dont tell you county or anything eles never know who could be feds and watchin us right now so if i was you i would edit you post and take you county off the post now what you asked coyotes wont eat you plants neather will possums i would just worry about the rabbits and deer but for deer their are many ways to stop them from eating you plants but if they are starving they will nible on you plants i have never had a whole plant eating or for that matter even bitten off
 i give you a link to the deer deturn sticky hear it is  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2669

and find a place that has really thick cover lots of little trees, bryers bushes and if you worried about people seeing them LST them so they dont grow straight up or top them eather way it conseals them cuz most people picture marijuana plants as the chrismas shape so top them or lst them so the dont look like that peace and good luck


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks for letting me know.... can you help me out with camoflouging my plant and making it so rodents and stuff cant get in?


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

what you mean by lst them?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

what do you mean by camoflouging them??


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

making them not visible... how can i camoglouge them good because my plant is in a small park and my plant getting ready to sprout and i need to hid it well.


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

I also have another question... is it ok to grow in the ground or is it better in a pot?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

is it in like the middle of a park in the open or some bushes or in some woods?? like i said in my first post lst or topping will make it look less like a pot plant and it is better to grow in the ground cuz the root will be able to spread out more


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

in the bushes in the park near a brick wall with more bushes


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah i would top it alot to keep it short and bushy and dont plant it in a pot that would make it more noticeable


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

what you mean when you say top it?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

look at this link and read it and your see what i mean 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9567&highlight=topping


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

and in drgreenthumbs topping pic use the middle line thats wear i top my plants if i even do top them


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

I understand what top means how much should i cut off? it doesnt say anything in there about that


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

oh ok i would top after your 5 or 6 nodes you know what a node is right??


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

oh ok... so you just cut off some of the top of the plant ok... i get. One more thing my seed has like just sprouted meaning the root coming out of the seeed is about 0.5 cm should i just take it out off the pot dig a hole where i want when and put it in?


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

no i dont know what a node is... lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

its pretty simple its wear the plant branches out hear look this is one of my plants the first on is unedited the second one shows you what a node is its circled in blue it is starting its 3 node you would want to wait till it had atleast 5 of them to top it


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

Understand now?


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

So a node is basically when it splits apart at the top?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

yup yup their you got it A+ lol yeah


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

One more thing my seed has like just sprouted meaning the root coming out of the seeed is about 0.5 cm should i just take it out off the pot dig a hole where i want and put it in?


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

lol yeah


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

Here ill brb im gonna take a picture of the place its at and i want your personal opinion


----------



## benajmin1137 (Apr 11, 2007)

i hope its good bcz if people notice it ur doomed


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

.5 cm is like what a quarter of an inch?? no i would wait till it gets about 1-2 inches tall then dig a hole wear you want it to be fill it with potting soil and transplant it make sure not to damage the roots!!


----------



## 3patas (Apr 11, 2007)

are you growing in or out?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah for real the only time i would plant in a park is if i didnt live back in the woods then i would probly grow in my house but hey alot of people dont know what pot plants look like i have seen cops walk right past them lol and devious take a pic from far back so i can see what it looks like get a few pics if you can is it a big park little park lot of people?? just dont get busted by it i doubt any one will find it if you dont show you freinds and keep it to yourself it will probly never will befound sep by you lol  peace ill be back in a few


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

outside... hey kind bud heres the area where im gonna have to plant it


----------



## 3patas (Apr 11, 2007)

i think ther will be to much shade


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

where the arrow is is where i was gonna plant it behind...


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah man if i was growing their you best bet would to lst it so it grow sideways instead of up


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

what does lst mean?!?!??! lol


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

you tie the plant down so it dosnt grow up ill get you a link check out this grow by bluntofkush http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9406 
do you see how he tied them down and biggest reason they are so short is cuz they are lowryders hear is another link about lst http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9429&highlight=low+stress+training and another http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8779&highlight=low+stress+training that is a good one look at the yorkers pic


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

so i basically tie some type of string to the main i guess you could say stock... or whatever and gently bend it to the side and tie it?


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

for the fun of it im gonna post a pic or two of my seed that sprouted


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah just make sure you dont break the steam of the plant or your screawed bend her down gently and gradualy thenthe plant wont grow straight up so it will be less noticeable


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

ok post a pic so i can check her out you can check out my grow anytime its in the grow journal Kindbuds Outdoor Grow 07 hears a link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10561


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

I was only able to get a pic of the little pot with one of seeds that has sprouted...but here


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

So i have to wait till my seed actually grows into a plant then i transplant it into the ground?.... Man your lucky you got the woods all we have here is houses.... *I wish i lived in the woods! lol*


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

sorry buddy but i cant see it it is probly really small right or am i blind lol


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

That picture when i mean sprouted i mean in the germinating process not actually sprouting up


----------



## 3patas (Apr 11, 2007)

hey guys do anybody know how to clon using the hormon powder?
please help


----------



## devious448 (Apr 11, 2007)

heres the link http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r56/joker448/Pot.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

devious448 said:
			
		

> So i have to wait till my seed actually grows into a plant then i transplant it into the ground?.... Man your lucky you got the woods all we have here is houses.... *I wish i lived in the woods! lol*


 
it would be best to wait but yeah you can transplant them as soon as they germ and get their taproot then put them straight into the permenent home thats what i do and yeha i love leaving back in the stick i leave down a 2 mile long dirt road no one messes with me and i dont mess with them ight dude send me a pm if you need anything eles im going to watch some tv peace


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 11, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey guys do anybody know how to clon using the hormon powder?
> please help


 
dude go to the propagation section hears a link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7238
basicly you take you cutting dip it in the rooting hurmone and put it 
in a pot read the cloning guide it will help you


----------

